# Sometimes I just can't stand non-fishers... Duncan Lake



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, it was a nice morning to fish... warm, fairly calm, and I had the lake nearly to myself. Was doing o.k. too... couple decent fish in the boat... between 13-15". I get to one of my favorite spots... I latch into the biggest pike I've had on a line in many years... got one quick glimpse of it... had to be 35" or better... anyway it starts towing the boat in circles away from shore and apparently the bow bumped into an anchored floating water toy (it was a HUGE ball - 100" in diameter at least- with climbing handles and such... looked like fun). Now mind you, this is a blow up thing... and my bow bumped into it BARELY as the fish pulled the boat around and I never really noticed as I never felt or heard anything... I'm now fighting this big fish back towards the stern as a woman comes out on her deck and procedes to rip me a new one!! "I don't bump into your car in the parking lot so get your boat off our stuff. The sherrif says you can't touch our stuff." Sherrif?? Gezus lady!! I said to her "I'm sorry, I didn't notice they touched because I am fighting a pretty big fish here... (yes, I'm fighting a big pike and trying to keep this lady calm at the same time)." Not good enough for her. "I don't care if you have a fish... Don't make me call the sherrif!" she says. I said "Yes ma'am I'm moving... calm down...." SNAP!!! Fish goes under the boat while I'm trying to find the electric motor handle so I can shut this woman up, drag is screaming, and the line snapped. All I could do is sit down and try to keep my mouth shut.

Now mind you, this is the same house I stopped and talked to some kids last year for buzzing me and my girlfriend while fishing. They came within maybe 20-25' of us several times while wake boarding behind daddy's Mastercraft. They thought it was funny. Never again will I simply talk to these kids. Next time I will simply jot down MC numbers and make the call. Then I'll trailer my boat, drive to their house, and let them know a formal complaint has been filed for wreckless boating.

Now go back in the house and do the breakfast dishes lady.

Anyway, I managed 4 keeper sized bass and the one big pike (sort of). Also got about 15 non-legal sized bass. Blue and black seemed to be the color of choice today.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

People can be ticketed and fined for harassing fishermen. I filed a complaint against a scuba diver @ Ludington St Park one time, for entering the pool below the dam and swimming around for 30 minutes while several of us were fishing for Salmon. After 30 minutes he came up and laughingly told us where 20 or so Salmon were grouped up, because he had spooked them so much. That did it for me. 
You can find more information about this law on the MIDNR website.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

MAN, that would REALLY irk me. Only because I have yet to catch a pike in Michigan over 14" that is. I probably wouldn't have responded to the lady, other than make the comment you thought " Get back inside and finish the dishes":evil: I'm sure the Sheriff wouldn't have written a ticket as long as you didn't pop the water toy. They probably would have understood your plight when you hold a BIG pike up to show him what towed you into said toy.:lol: :lol:


----------



## ezyeric (Jul 14, 2004)

There is pike under 14" ?? I thought they were born that size 

Yeah Mike, having looked at the dnr map and google maps (have high rez of that lake) I saw the lake was narrow, reminded me of Big Pine Island but even narrower and on lakes with that shape there is usually lots of recreational boaters zooming very close by. And to thier defense they cannot help it because of the narrowness. I guess we are both seeking fun but we usually see fishing as so much more.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

ezyeric said:


> There is pike under 14" ?? I thought they were born that size
> 
> Yeah Mike, having looked at the dnr map and google maps (have high rez of that lake) I saw the lake was narrow, reminded me of Big Pine Island but even narrower and on lakes with that shape there is usually lots of recreational boaters zooming very close by. And to thier defense they cannot help it because of the narrowness. I guess we are both seeking fun but we usually see fishing as so much more.


The law does NOT take into account the width of the lake. It does not matter. If you cannot remain 100 feet from the nearest boat you are supposed to drop off plane and procede slowly until clear. That's the law.

Man I would really like to have had peace and quiet to have fought that fish... she really broke my concentration...


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

What a #[email protected]^* I wouldn't have responded. Just moved and kept fighting.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

YaKnow with Yo-Zuri Hybrid... I've never had that problem Mikey!
:evilsmile
Sorry - couldn't resist... hehehe
That old biddy sounds like quite the twofacedbiZnitCH.... if you catch my NiZZLe maCjEEZLe....








Oh well - ya got to wh00p on the slimer for a bit anyways....

K00L .

R


----------



## gmalicoat (Jan 21, 2005)

a couple years back i was bass fishing on sanford lake and casting toward shore and this dog was barking at me. a lady come out to presumably shut her dog up, but no, she told me to get away from her house. i lingered a little longer than i would have just to irk her.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I don't know if each Lake is different when I had my cottage I was limited to a dock length of 40ft and if you put out a raft past that anyone could use it no matter who owned it


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Waterfoul, I know the lake well. I personally think its starting to get out of hand with l the residents thinking they can anchor anything they want out in the lake. Yes they own the bottom rights, but there is a law that says you can't obstruct navagatable water i.e : you cant build a dock out 100 ft into the lake where boats go by.
People are blowing hundreds even thousands of dollars on those huge inflateable rafts and they get pissed if a boat bumps them?
They should count their blessings that treble hooks don't find there way into those inflatables at night :evil: 
How quickly they forget its not their lake!
Next time I fish that lake, I'll make sure to fish very close to that "ball":evil:


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

icefishermanmark said:


> What a #[email protected]^* I wouldn't have responded. Just moved and kept fighting.


I would of ignored the [email protected]#&h and focused on the fish. I can hear the 911 call now : Officer theres a man in a boat and hes bumping into my inflatable ball! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

my trick is buddy up wiht the dnr....in my case my frendly concervation officer named Nick that covers Gun lake......when someone give me a hard time when im fishing..(usualy jet skis) i just have to wave him down and sooner then you know it they get a nice ticket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......man its good to know ppl in high places:lol: :lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

duckman#1 said:


> Waterfoul, I know the lake well. I personally think its starting to get out of hand with l the residents thinking they can anchor anything they want out in the lake. Yes they own the bottom rights, but there is a law that says you can't obstruct navagatable water i.e : you cant build a dock out 100 ft into the lake where boats go by.
> People are blowing hundreds even thousands of dollars on those huge inflateable rafts and they get pissed if a boat bumps them?
> They should count their blessings that treble hooks don't find there way into those inflatables at night :evil:
> How quickly they forget its not their lake!
> Next time I fish that lake, I'll make sure to fish very close to that "ball":evil:


West side of the lake... about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way down the lake... tan house. The "ball" is blue. It's not that far from shore... maybe 50-60 ft. I was fishing kind of next to it casting towards shore... and the fish turned the boat and the bow simply touched it... and she was on me like stink on... well... you know.


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 11, 2005)

Foul, I'll take care of the ball this weekend. I love to fish @ night!! Duncan lake elitist's!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

SpecialK said:


> Foul, I'll take care of the ball this weekend. I love to fish @ night!! Duncan lake elitist's!


Funny thing though... guy across the lake from her was all talk when I fished by his place... he has an EXTENSIVE landscape job on the steep hill from his house to the lake... he was out fertilizing/killing bugs in the multitude of flowers and bushes. Very nice guy, for an elitist! LOL!!


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

I am going to have to plead ignorance here, but does she have a legal foot to stand on? I mean can you just anchor something out in the lake and expect people to stay away from it? Isn't that public property that this ball was on? Or is this a private lake or something?
I thought that in Michigan that when you owned property on a public lake that you owned up to the shoreline and that was it?


I suppose I could just look these things up, but what fun would that be.:evil: By all means feel free to set me straight.

Dan


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

The waterfront land owners have repairian (sp) rights which means they do own the rights to the bottom land under the water in front of their property out to the center of the lake. However, you can fish ANY of the water BUT you can not drop anchor without their permission. They can't however just put anything they want, where ever they want in the lake.

Duncan is not private and has a public launch. Theres some pretty pricey homes and they tend to think its there lake. 

Have you seen the big slide/play thing the pull out and anchor by the launch? 
I know the tournaments are really pissing off the locals:evil:


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

duckman#1 said:


> The waterfront land owners have repairian (sp) rights which means they do own the rights to the bottom land under the water in front of their property out to the center of the lake. However, you can fish ANY of the water BUT you can not drop anchor without their permission. They can't however just put anything they want, where ever they want in the lake.
> 
> Duncan is not private and has a public launch. Theres some pretty pricey homes and they tend to think its there lake.
> 
> ...


...............I believe you are wrong on this one...a person can walk/stand and anchor and enjoy the land under the water which is reparian.....the purpose is to enjoy the activities of the waters within reason and without permanance.....Should a problem arise..the courts will decide this one...:chillin:


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

next time out, pull up to it and jump out and use it. if she yells it's hers, ask her where it is labeled with a name and address. we have to do that on our shanties and duck blinds on lakes, and our treestands on public lands. 

P.S. i had a guy come down his dock once, swinging a garden rake at me. i grabbed my 7' Heavy Flippin' Stick with a 6" Zara Spook and told him that he better kill me with the rake or he would be eating three very large treble hooks!!!!:rant: he turned around and walked back up to his house, throwing the rake onto the ground and never looked back.


----------



## shalegac (Dec 3, 2005)

Last year I was fishing off shore at our neighborhood lake. I was next to someones yard. Now mind you that their yard is fenced off and I was not on their property. Next thing you know I see 2 huge black dogs running toward me on the other side of the fence. Then this lady comes screaming out of her house yelling that Im on their property.

Okay, no problem. Ill move over 10 feet even though I knew they didnt own the land I was on. It is part of the neighborhood. She stood at her fence with her dogs for hours just staring at me. (Nothing better to do I guess).

This year Im fishing off the beach and here comes the lady with her 2 dogs. The dumb **** dogs start nosing around in my tackle. She looks at me and says talking down to me that I need to learn to be careful and not to hurt her dogs. First off, Im not a child. Dont tell ME to be careful. I work for a government agency that makes sure children arent abused, neglected, or rapped. I am an adult, and I have earned the right to be spoken to as such. Second, as I looked around there are signs posted all over saying dogs are not allowed at the beach area. The lady has a huge yard but she brings her dogs to the beach to do their business and then she doesnt clean up after them.

I have talked with several people in the neighborhood since then, some of which I have started fishing with. They all say the same thing; they hate the people that live in that house. Their house has been for sale for 3 years or so, and everyone wants them gone.

It really cracks people up when they come out yelling at the neighborhood association for mowing the 10 feet of land next to their fence. They ask where all the deer will live, and then they threaten to call the police and the DNR. Mind you there is no forest or any place what so ever where a deer could go in this neighborhood. Like I said; about 10 square feet of land that has about 6 trees and some tall grass before it got mowed.

Sorry, just had to rant!


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

I think that your rights stop at the shore line. Anything you put in the water is fair game, people can camp on your dock or swim platform as long as they don't step on your LAND there is nothing you can do about it. I kown that some people think that they own out into the water but that's all in their little minds.


----------



## Will Schultz (Aug 4, 2004)

The Michigan Supreme Court, in HALL vs. WANTZ, 336 Mich 112 (1953). The Court stated, "Inland riparian lake ownership carries ownership to the middle of the lake, no matter how deep." The Court continues to state, "a riparians rights are limited by the public right to navigation, but this does not include the right to anchor indefinitely off the riparians shoreline."

The only complaint could be that this "water toy" is anchored in a way that it impairs navigation.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

gee my trusty Wham-O..with a spiked ball always remedied inflatables.....heavier shot always seemed to work on pwc's and such:evilsmile


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Waterfoul said:


> "I don't care if you have a fish... Don't make me call the sherrif!" she says. I said "Yes ma'am I'm moving...


I might have politely asked her if she had the number for the Sherrif's office and if she would like me to call, once I am done with this fish....


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

I had a lady come yell at me and a friend once telling us that her bay she lives on is private property. We were in a boat and not on her land. The lake is a private lake, but both my friend and I have access to it because we live in the neighborhood. I fish all around the shore on my lake and no one ever says anything. Some people just have it out for others.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Will Schultz said:


> The Michigan Supreme Court, in HALL vs. WANTZ, 336 Mich 112 (1953). The Court stated, "Inland riparian lake ownership carries ownership to the middle of the lake, no matter how deep." The Court continues to state, "a riparians rights are limited by the public right to navigation, but this does not include the right to anchor indefinitely off the riparians shoreline."
> 
> The only complaint could be that this "water toy" is anchored in a way that it impairs navigation.


or, maybe it is anchored on "her" property under water, he touched it and she got all bent out of shape. some people, like "her" need to get a life and find someone else to bother. our time on the water is limited to start with, now add in the fact that "her" bothering us just takes away that much more valuable time. next time tell her to call the cops and see how fast they get there....it won't be very quick IMO.


----------



## vyndrup (Mar 1, 2003)

First, you should have let her call the police. They would not have been there quick enough to matter.
Second, narrow lake or not. People under hugh power should not come within casting distance of my boat. 
Third, pike are most certainly not born 14" long ha ha. Believe it or not, I caught about a 6"-7" pike a couple of weeks ago (on a #5 mepps). That fish must have been very hungry.


----------



## monsterbronk (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(fnx5dni4mx1hseaq4ncuv355)/mileg.aspx?page=getobject&objectname=mcl-324-48702a&highlight=sport%20fishing


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

monsterbronk said:


> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(fnx5dni4mx1hseaq4ncuv355)/mileg.aspx?page=getobject&objectname=mcl-324-48702a&highlight=sport%20fishing


 This is a great link. Very useful for other things as well. Thanks!


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

I like casting under those toys. I will bounce my plastic right off of them and let it sink.( I do fish weedless )

Has anyone actually seen any kids playing on one of those expensive inflatable toys. I have yet, to this day.


----------

